# What wax you use



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

Just wondering as your main wax i know there's various for different situations ,but your all rounder/best if you like assuming its summer here or colinite will win! lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Summer or Winter it's Z Concours for me


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Collinite MDE for the winter

SV Best of show for the summer.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Winter is 915 and summer is #21 or XXX


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Victoria Collectors for me (on silver)


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Summer Victoria Concours Red

Winter Collinite or Megs #16


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

haha the poll wasnt added


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

i'm still in a testing period (it's been two years )

Meguiares , today i tried Mothers , before a week or so , Zym0l


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

BOS for me! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

All of the above! :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Just noticed the poll and was looking for an option for all of the above to.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> All of the above! :lol:


Thats because your a tight scotish git and get whatevers cheapest


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I need an all of the above option


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

Aw i cnat edit the poll mods get rid of harlys lol exhchange for all the above


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

845 at the moment - will move on to CG XXX next summer


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

***** Concours for me...closely followed by 476S:thumb:


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

For me and 'my projects' it really depends on what car it is. I usually spend time researching which LSP is going to give the look I'm after. However, after being so impressed with Carbon, I'm tempted to stay with the big Z and next time try a more expensive option.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Going to stick with the Dodo range throughout the winter on my own car so that i can test durability. After all, if im not prepared to test a relatively new product on my own pride and joy then how can i have the nerve to keep on recommending to my customers.

Although it would be nice to have a Dodo premium wax to test for the winter


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Swissvax


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Swissv..... nah, only joking. 

This winter my car will mostly be wearing two layers of one of our new development waxes


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Swissv..... nah, only joking.
> 
> This winter my car will mostly be wearing two layers of one of our new development waxes


Huh....its alright for some innit


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Swissv..... nah, only joking.
> 
> This winter my car will mostly be wearing two layers of one of our new development waxes


sounds good thought manufacturers/shops mayeb intrested in this thread


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Swissv..... nah, only joking.
> 
> This winter my car will mostly be wearing two layers of one of our new development waxes


[CHEEKY] Not got anymore you want trialing for the winter  [/CHEEKY]


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

got hold of some Megs 26 today,seems ok going on but super easy to remove...

Matt


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Alex L said:


> [CHEEKY] Not got anymore you want trialing for the winter  [/CHEEKY]


Oi.....i was first:lol:

Really it needs a few different cars for a good trial doesnt it folks


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Oi.....i was first:lol:
> 
> Really it needs a few different cars for a good trial doesnt it folks


a field test of say 10'121 sounds a fair test oh looks thats amount of peopel on DW:thumb:


----------



## Stevie K (Sep 26, 2007)

Collinite 476s here, seems easy to use, lasts well and looks great! :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Victoria collectors on my E30, So that's what I voted for.

Collinite 476 on the daily driver.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I only use Nattys...


----------



## zxrsteve (May 27, 2007)

Bos for me :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Am quite happy to partake in any trials offered by the Dodo Factory


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Saphire on our two works great for us


----------



## H-5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Had been P21S all year round until this year. Undecided so far for the winter.


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Lone Pinnacle user. 

Although that may change when I get my car back from the bodyshop and give it its first full detail in 14 months  I have a few new 'goodies' to try


----------



## Cookiez (Jul 13, 2007)

Thats just doubled the Pinnacle total.


Cookiez


----------



## st-2 (Jun 19, 2007)

As for the Dodo development waxes, I guess this might be referring to the harder waxes ?

Any idea when a hard wax for white cars will be available in the uK??


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

st-2 said:


> As for the Dodo development waxes, I guess this might be referring to the harder waxes ?
> 
> Any idea when a hard wax for white cars will be available in the uK??


Very soon.

I'm guessing that Dom's car is probably not wearing one of the new hard waxes, but maybe a Dodo supa dupa premium wax??


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

915 for me all year round!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

I had to choose other 'cause my wax of choice wasn't on the list.  



<
< It's this one!
<


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

50/50 and Jet Seal cannot be beaten in my opinion :thumb:


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> Very soon.
> 
> I'm guessing that Dom's car is probably not wearing one of the new hard waxes, but maybe a Dodo supa dupa premium wax??


I want some Dodo *'Fossil Foam' *or *'Bronto Bubbles' *for washes in between my Banana Armour applications.:thumb:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

I had to choose other 'cause my wax of choice wasn't on the list. 



<
< It's this one!


sorry mate only 10 options


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Natty's for summer use and Jetseal topped with 476s for winter protection for me.

However next year will probably see an investment in some BOS (well, gonna go halves hopefully with a mate!).


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Very soon.
> 
> I'm guessing that Dom's car is probably not wearing one of the new hard waxes, but maybe a Dodo supa dupa premium wax??


How soonish.....were gagging at the bit here...cant you tell:lol:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> How soonish.....were gagging at the bit here...cant you tell:lol:


Hard waxes? In the next few days, they'll be on my site for pre order in the morning. Stock should be available early next week.

Dodo supa dupa premium? Sorry, I don't know only the Dodo man himself can answer that one.


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> Hard waxes? In the next few days, they'll be on my site for pre order in the morning. Stock should be available early next week.
> 
> Dodo supa dupa premium? Sorry, I don't know only the Dodo man himself can answer that one.


Ben will preorders before midnight tomorrow qualify for free Delivery and more Rubbishboys samples ?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

53WRX said:


> Ben will preorders before midnight tomorrow qualify for free Delivery and more Rubbishboys samples ?


Yes mate, the offer still stands. What I will say though is that I only have a very limited qty of samples left (3 to be precise) and once they've gone, they've gone for now. But the free delivery will still remain.


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

Cheers Ben :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

st-2 said:


> As for the Dodo development waxes, I guess this might be referring to the harder waxes ?
> 
> Any idea when a hard wax for white cars will be available in the uK??


The rest of the hard wax range will be out on Monday with various resellers, and with all resellers over the next few weeks (if they take stock).

We've had some good initial reports; think of a cross between Purple Haze and Banana Armour and you get our dark hard wax... The generic hard wax will also be popular, as this will be cheaper than Banana Armour by a few GBP and is also the maddest smell and colour we have so far. It's called Hard Candy, so you may be able to guess  The white hard wax is Diamond White, in tribute to the cider, and is like Light Fantastic but hard instead of soft.

My car is actually wearing a trial Dodo product which looks set to deliver even more performance than the standard range, but it will be priced at a higher level as a result, so no 30 GBP bargains I'm afraid. This wax will be out in November, all being well - but won't be so pricey that it has to come with a golden spoon.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

53WRX said:


> I want some Dodo *'Fossil Foam' *or *'Bronto Bubbles' *for washes in between my Banana Armour applications.:thumb:


LOL, the names are great.

I can defo see a DW competition to name a product at some point.

In the meantime, shampoo development continues and it will be out before xmas (hopefully!).

All the best
DF


----------



## tminal (Sep 6, 2007)

Quite new to detailing so only used Collinite 476s so far on my white car for durability. So many to choose from so picking up some good tips on the forum, might give the 845 a try as it is good for white apparently!

Tony

:detailer:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Poorboy's Natty's Red in the summer and Collinite 476s for the winter.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

for summer zmol concours ,last winter 845iw/476 combo,this winter trialing 8 layers of klasse sealant so far,due to its anti static, non stick ,properties,even better than jetseal on wheels


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

vics for the summber and for the winter as my car is a daily driver she needs to be wraped up in hard core stuff like rock hard fighter mad 476s:thumb:


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

i use chemical guys 50/50


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Soooo many.

Go to wax CG 50/50.

recently got glasur and soon to be a Vintage sample 

but winter 476.

in conclusion i mostly use CG 50/50 its realy really good.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

For winter Collinite #915 Marque De Elegance Carnauba Paste Wax...dodo purple haze for the warmer months..:thumb:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

quiet intresting results so far


----------



## kirbrot (Oct 5, 2007)

Voted "other"

Currently using CG Pete's 53 over Jetseal


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

Can't fault CG 50/50 so easy to use with great results,
also collinites 845 and 476 for winter.


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Using PB Nattys at the moment & will probably replace it with 915.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

whod of thought collinite and ***** be neck and neck


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Zym0l for summer
Collinites for winter


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

gti mad man said:


> whod of thought collinite and ***** be neck and neck


And the same to be said of Dodo & Victorias considering the amount of time Dodo has been going compared with Vic's. Quite impressive. I think it will be very interesting to look at a repeat of this poll in six/twelve months time.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep clicking on Dodo


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> I keep clicking on Dodo


You obviously have more voting privelidges as a DW Sponsor then

Luckily i clicked the Dodo on my first go as it wouldn't let me vote for Swissvax on the second go (Oops...did i just say/type that out loud)


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

SWissvax Saphir as everyday wax, but looking dodo-wards with interest


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Only joking, I did only get one vote. But I have used or own most of what's on the list, so maybe we need a more advanced system where we can put percentages in


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

Dodo Purple Haze
***** Carbon
Megs #16
Collinite 476


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

zym0l glasur for summer.
usually 476 / 915 for winter. but im going to try the glasur through winter with a couple of coats on it soon.

going to put an order in for some dodo soon aswell, i really want to try it, just need to figure out which :lol:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah shame polls only have upto 10 options


----------

